# Why can I see the screws in the ceiling after a shower?



## Conde54 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone could explain this to me... why can we see where the screws are in the ceiling in our bathroom after a shower? you cant see where they are any other time. you can feel where they would be. but after a long shower they always show up in the same places.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Can not see anything in that picture.
Run your hand over it.
Is there low or high spots where the screws are?
What are you really seeing? Rust spots where the nails are?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You must have very thin paint---if the screws show up with the humidity from the shower---I suggest you repaint the ceiling with two coats of a high quality paint---


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

If you can feel where screws are then there is not enough mud on them. That leaves a divot. Then painted with a short nap roller didn't let enough paint on the screw head. Then the moisture from the shower penetrates the mud and you can see them.


----------



## Conde54 (Jan 16, 2011)

I cannot feel any indentations or see anything when there is no humidity from the shower. which leads me to believe its not a mud issue. It was primed twice with zinsser123 primer and painted two coats with valspar ceiling paint. i guess maybe it just needs another coat of paint??


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I would give some thought to installing (or replacing) a ventilation fan to get rid of the moisture.

If you have enough moisture to cause a visible problem, you have enough to cause others that are not yet visible.


----------



## Conde54 (Jan 16, 2011)

Its a brand new fan just out of the box. the bathroom needs 50cfm the fan moves 100cfm.


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

Conde54 said:


> Its a brand new fan just out of the box. the bathroom needs 50cfm the fan moves 100cfm.


And you'll get less than 50, if there's not enough make-up air coming in from elsewhere.


----------

